# anyones pup had sickness and diarrhea caused by teething



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

So were trying to work out what is making badger have sickness and diarrhea hes teething so his food is being mushed down as its making it easier for him 

we went to vets on thursday as he panicked me as he wouldnt keep anything down and had the runs yet again at first we thought it was the round worms since we have so many chooks, sheep, cows and horses that seems to have a badger radar on them and as roundworms can cause vomiting and diarrhea we thought its possibly this took a poop sample but she didnt want this I wanted it sent off as this has happen twice now 

instead she felt his stomach did his temp which is perfect hes not dehydrated and said hes possibly picked up an infection gave him an anti sickness injection which is awful as it has a delayed reaction and stings and an injection of antibiotics plus a week worth of antibiotics to take home 

we were told to fast him and no water until next day which is very hard when you have two other dogs and to give him chicken and rice or egg and rice next day starting with a little bit and if he keeps it down give him more well he kept it all down on the friday (i think pregnancy brain takes over) so on the sat we went back to his normal diet and in the afternoon he was sick slightly not much, then sunday while we were out walking in the evening he threw up hes started most days with hardish poo then going to mr whippy to diarrhea 

hes also losing his teeth right now and was reading somewhere about it causing sickness and diarrhea 

we've cut out all treats he was having smackos (is that how you spell it) jumbobone minis if you know what they are thinking they are quite rich treats it wouldnt have been helping

hes only having puppy milk bones hes still having 3 of these a day 

dont think i've missed anything so 

1) could it be his teething causing this?
2) or could it be an infection even though hes bouncing around and has no temp?
3)Is it his food hes been on it a month so far with no issues its chudley junior and when changed to rice and egg stools harderned now they are softer but still poo formed :001_rolleyes: so were looking at new foods have tried nutro puppy, pal, bakers, JWB and would never use them again caused both my other 2 dogs bad stomachs 

any advise would be much apprecaited


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I think you have to keep a watching brief on this. He was not dehydrated on Thursday last week but you will have to check that evey day - gently crumple the skin on the back of his neck, if it stays in wrinkles he's dehydrated, if it relaxes he isn't. Also keep him on a really plain diet - the chicken/rice or egg/rice for a while and don't do any other changes for at least five days. You were right to stop the treats and I personally would not give any product containing lactose either (milk bones). If you keep him on the plain diet you will have a chance to see if he has gluten intolerance - the problems started again when he went back to the normal diet on Saturday.

I think teething could give him a minor upset but not a prolonged one. It certainly could be an infection and that is what your vet is treating for. The course of antibiotics will help but if he is sicking up, not as much of the medication will get into his system so I think a return visit to the vet should be considered.

Hope he is better soon,

Sgurr


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

forgot to put the sickness stopped on sunday night so thats solved one thing hes not dehydrated skin retracts back very quick 

i've been researching chudley junior its got wheat and mazie in it so theres possiblity this could be the problem i cant remember feeding this to my other 2 springers as pups but then again the chudley puppy had wheat and maize and he was fine on this so were goiing to change back to chicken/egg and rice until he finishes his anti biotics so 48hrs see if this makes a difference again if so well have to research other foods


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Also anti biotics can some times upset there stomach a little.


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

:sad: how they make you worry little buggers it would make my life easier if they wouldnt keep changing vets down at our practice the one i usually see has dealt with badger since birth this new lady i've never seen before and you have to explain the whole situation again


----------

